# Why don't lowriders like tint?



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

I always hear about lowriders not wanting to tint their windows or if they buy a lowrider from somebody else they wanna take the tint off. Whats wrong with tint on lowriders?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

makes the whole car look like a shitbox



clear windows make the car look clean


----------



## RNGRDVE (Apr 20, 2006)

I seen alot of guys tint their windows until their interior was done.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*when you ridin you want to be seen...*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

X2. Ur supposed to show off ur car on the outside and inside.. :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I want errbody to know who's driving that clean ass 62, I'm rollin fish bowl til I die, now my truck is tinted so I dont get caught slipping by my girl :thumbsup:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

tdaddysd said:


> *when you ridin you want to be seen...*


x93


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

This isn't a lowrider but why not? Looks clean to me.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

some have tint.. but mainly so your clean ass interior can be seen.. makes the whole car look cleaner..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

playboi13 said:


> some have tint.. but mainly so your clean ass interior can be seen.. makes the whole car look cleaner..


u should tint ur car


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

They make factory tinted windows for 60s impalas why would you want to screw that up and tint them darker?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*TINTED WINDOWS HIDE PLAQUES...... EVERYONE RIDING A PLAQUE IS PROUD TO SHOW IT OFF...*


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

you got a point


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *TINTED WINDOWS HIDE PLAQUES...... EVERYONE RIDING A PLAQUE IS PROUD TO SHOW IT OFF...*


best answer but x2 on all the other answers :biggrin: tint is for new cars. lowriders are special, we love to show them off. love seeing a nice interior in a lowrider, if not, u may as well drive around with the car cover on.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

Skim said:


> best answer but x2 on all the other answers :biggrin: tint is for new cars. lowriders are special, we love to show them off. love seeing a nice interior in a lowrider, if not, u may as well drive around in a suv or dub car.


QFT!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ONLY TINT ILL DO ON A OLD SCHOOL IS THE FACTORY GREEN TINT ON THEM IMPALAS:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

tdaddysd said:


> *when you ridin you want to be seen...*


- and we have a winner- !!!!
Pm any mod and collect your $1700 Jd zenith IOU voucher.


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ONLY TINT ILL DO ON A OLD SCHOOL IS THE FACTORY GREEN TINT ON THEM IMPALAS:thumbsup:


:werd:Yup got factory tint on my 64, if it wasn't then i would've taken that mofo off already


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

As it is in a lowrider U are already suspect to the cops & when you have tinted windows them fuckers think your hiding something!!!
But over all U want to show off the interior Just my 2 cents


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

64 CRAWLING said:


> ONLY TINT ILL DO ON A OLD SCHOOL IS THE FACTORY GREEN TINT ON THEM IMPALAS:thumbsup:


agreed. My 72 mc has the light tint. Like someone else said, tint looks better on newer cars imo. G-body's and up for tint.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

OUT OF ALL MY RIDES THIS IS THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS LIGHT SMOKE GLASS "NOT TINT PAPER" AND AS YOU CAN SEE BY THE BACK WIND SHIELD ITS NOT THAT DARK!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TINTED WINDOWS IS A BIG "FUCK NO" ON MY LO-LO'S!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah tint on lows :thumbsdown:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> makes the whole car look like a shitbox
> 
> 
> 
> clear windows make the car look clean


AMEN BROTHA:h5:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> OUT OF ALL MY RIDES THIS IS THE ONLY ONE THAT HAS LIGHT SMOKE GLASS "NOT TINT PAPER" AND AS YOU CAN SEE BY THE BACK WIND SHIELD ITS NOT THAT DARK!!!
> View attachment 445160


that does look nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

any1 got a pic of the OG tint the 60s cars came with as an option?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

http://htsmall.lategreatchevy.com/assets/lgc/images/size/265x265/sku/536781.jpg


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

The question should be, "why do people ask dumb questions" Who cares? If that's what you want than have at it


----------



## Rascal EPT (Feb 27, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> some have tint.. but mainly so your clean ass interior can be seen.. makes the whole car look cleaner..


 if you got some bad ass interior you want to let it be seen when your ridin..


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

Rascal EPT said:


> if you got some bad ass interior you want to let it be seen when your ridin..


Playboi13 has coach purse interior, I hope his windows r tinted!


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Dark tint just doesn't look right on old school lowriders. Maybe on something newer.


----------



## Don Dueces (Feb 7, 2012)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> The question should be, "why do people ask dumb questions" Who cares? If that's what you want than have at it


I'm only looking for opinions


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ars!n said:


> that does look nice. :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## Charger_on_22's (May 5, 2009)

I have tint on my 2001 Towncar, only cuz it looks like a baby limo.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

on older rides it tends to clash with the stainless steel trim, but on 80's on up you could go either way. me i like tint and shaving fender lights, emblems, trunk and door handles, side trim, its on a case by case bases. you know whats good, and what looks bad


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

regal ryda said:


> I want errbody to know who's driving that clean ass 62, I'm rollin fish bowl til I die, now my truck is tinted so I dont get caught slipping by my girl :thumbsup:


 thats rite on the truck!


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

no tint is the usual.. but it can look good on some applications


----------



## 3StarsNSun (Dec 10, 2011)

leg46y said:


> any1 got a pic of the OG tint the 60s cars came with as an option?


Here's the back window of my 64 sry got dirty from being in a shop, factory tint all around just need to find that chevy logo that says aircondition or something on it cause it was already half peeled when i got it or fell apart through the years.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

3StarsNSun said:


> Here's the back window of my 64 sry got dirty from being in a shop, factory tint all around just need to find that chevy logo that says aircondition or something on it cause it was already half peeled when i got it or fell apart through the years.


Check classic industries. They have the decal for the ac Bro


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

leg46y said:


> any1 got a pic of the OG tint the 60s cars came with as an option?


I think Factory tint came on all AC cars
Here's mine


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Don Dueces said:


> I always hear about lowriders not wanting to tint their windows or if they buy a lowrider from somebody else they wanna take the tint off. Whats wrong with tint on lowriders?


It looks rez rocket.......:nono:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

only 4 doors need tints... so the bak seat is more... private...


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

:naughty:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Don Dueces said:


> This isn't a lowrider but why not? Looks clean to me.



cant roll tint, wont be able to see your plaque!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

fishbowl all day on everything except my dailys


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

THIS IS LIKE ASKING A NASCAR DRIVER WHY HE DOESNT LIKE 13s..in spokes on his CAR......:loco:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> fishbowl all day on everything except my dailys



:yes::yes:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

tdaddysd said:


> *when you ridin you want to be seen...*


X78 (unless you a real ugly mofo...)


----------



## mostlyimpalas (Sep 5, 2003)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> fishbowl all day on everything except my dailys


Thay cant see my big smile
and iff someone else is in it they say you in Revy Revs Ride


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Only reason to roll tint is the same reason you'd ask your girl to wear a ski mask.......you trying to hide something.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

CheeseburgerWalrus said:


> Playboi13 has coach purse interior, I hope his windows r tinted!


 cheeseburger walrus is just that... a fat fucking ugly walrus that not even his mama would touch with a ten foot pole.. and by the way.. u gotta earn some stripes up in this bitch befo you got talkinsmacc


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I don't like tint, shits fo *******. but if thats what you like then do it


----------



## CheeseburgerWalrus (Feb 10, 2012)

playboi13 said:


> cheeseburger walrus is just that... a fat fucking ugly walrus that not even his mama would touch with a ten foot pole.. and by the way.. u gotta earn some stripes up in this bitch befo you got talkinsmacc


post a pic of ur man purse


----------



## catpants (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel like sometimes I want to show off my interior, sometimes I want privacy. What about smart glass? Best of both worlds haha.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

handle do what you want its your ride dont trip what other have say 


catpants said:


> I feel like sometimes I want to show off my interior, sometimes I want privacy. What about smart glass? Best of both worlds haha.


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

El Callejero said:


> As it is in a lowrider U are already suspect to the cops & when you have tinted windows them fuckers think your hiding something!!!
> But over all U want to show off the interior Just my 2 cents


This



OGJordan said:


> Only reason to roll tint is the same reason you'd ask your girl to wear a ski mask.......you trying to hide something.


And this...


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass (Feb 21, 2012)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THIS IS LIKE ASKING A NASCAR DRIVER WHY HE DOESNT LIKE 13s..in spokes on his CAR......:loco:


Haha seriously or screwing holes on your trunk and putting a ricer wing on. Certain things are ment to be together and lowriders and tint are Not .


----------

